# Fatigue and irregular heartbeat...little nervous



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello everyone...I hope everyone is doing well.

I'm heading back to work tomorrow after being out for just about a month since my surgery. I think I'm ready but am still concerned about a few things.

My fatigue level is just incredible. I've never experienced being "tired" like this ever in my life. Some days are better than others, but I haven't felt "good" since my surgery.

At the same time, since surgery, my heart feels like it's in there doing jumping jacks. It will be beating along normally, then feels as though it's skipped a beat then beats three or four times really quickly like it's trying to catch up after the missed beat. Then goes along fine for a few beats just to repeat again. It's doing it more and more and more frequently as the days pass. Now it will do it 3 or 4....up to 7 and 8 times in one minute.

I don't know if this is some kind of side issue after surgery or if something else just happens to have started up at the same time. I have an appointment to see an endocrinologist for the first time on July 12th. They had to really stretch and work to get me fit in that day, so I doubt they could see me any earlier...or if this is even something that she would deal with.

Maybe it's nothing, just part of the fatigue....just not sure. But it's definitely making me a bit nervous as I head back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Georgie, are you on any replacement meds, or are you taking a "wait and see" approach to see if your remaining thyroid lobe is capable of producing enough hormone on its own?

The fatigue and palpitations lead me to believe you may be hypothyroid. Have you had labs done recently?


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Octavia,

My surgeon didn't want to put me on anything yet. He wanted to see if the remaining lobe would pick up on its own. And now he's turning everything over to the endo I will be seeing.

I had labs done just prior to surgery and then again on 6/19. I'll post those results below. The endo I will be seeing wants more labs drawn two days prior to seeing her on 7/12.

Prior to surgery on 6/5, the surgeon only ran TSH along with a general blood panel for surgery prep reasons.

6/4 
TSH 0.815 uIU/mL (range 0.350 - 5.000 uIU/mL)

Surgical Follow-Up Labs 6/19
Free T3 2.3 pg/mL (range 2.2 - 4.0 pg/mL)
Free T4 0.9 ng/dL (range 0.8 - 1.5 ng/dL)
TSH 3.667 uIU/mL (range 0.350 - 5.000 uIU/mL)

So, it looks like I'm still falling within the "range" considered normal, although my TSH level has definitely increased since my surgery. Maybe it's not connected, but it just seems interesting that it started up since surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. I suspect your remaining lobe is not picking up the slack. Since you're feeling so fatigued, could you ask for your labs to be drawn sooner than 7/10? It's only 9 days away, but when you're that fatigued, 9 days might feel like eternity! Then again, if you wait 9 more days, and my hunch is correct, it will REALLY show in your labs...

Your Free T3 and Free T4 are BARELY within range on 6/19...just barely. And for you to feel good, you probably need to be in the upper end of that range.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Octavia, I was kind of maybe thinking along those lines, but not having a T3 or T4 to compare against....I just wasn't really sure. And I'm not sure if it plays a part in things, but my surgeon believes I also have Hashimoto's. He said that visually my thyroid "looked" like it, and my surgical pathology stated...

"There is lymphocytic chronic inflammation within the thyroid."

I wasn't sure what lymphocytic chronic inflammation was, so I researched it, and I guess that's Hashimoto's. He's leaving an official diagnosis to the endo.

The fatigue, I think I can push through to 7/10 for labs. I'm just a little on edge about the heart thing...concerns me a bit.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I know the feeling on the heart palpitations. Mine were at their worse when I was just a bit hyperthyroid (not hypo), but they really started to concern me, plus I was experiencing a very rapid heartbeat when I would exercise, and it would take a long time to slow down after exercising. I called my doc's nurse about it, and she ordered labs immediately, which resulted in a slight decrease in meds. Perhaps you could call the endo's office and explain that you're getting nervous about the heart palpitations, and see if they can squeeze you in sooner.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree on the labs thing. You were barely in range and probably aren't anymore.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Georgie, I hope you are feeling better! I just wanted to share with you something my cardiologist told me....when you have that feeling of rapid or skipping beats...to just take a breath and hold it for just a bit then slowly release it...he said to do it a couple of times....he showed me with his hands how it goes from that racing to restoring it to its regular beat....I truly truly hope your first day back is great...and that you feel good. God bless!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgie73 said:


> Hello everyone...I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'm heading back to work tomorrow after being out for just about a month since my surgery. I think I'm ready but am still concerned about a few things.
> 
> ...


Are you on thyroxine replacement? If so, what and how much?

How is your ferritin level. Ferritin is the protein that stores iron for cellular uptake.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree that is sounds like your remaining lobe isn't picking up. The palpitations themselves won't hurt you, but it will continue to make you feel like crap until you get it resolved. I really hope that you feel better soon!!


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Andros,

I'm not on any kind of replacement therapy right now. My PCP deferred to my surgeon, who is deferring to the endocrinologist. I don't see her until 7/12 (labs for this appt will be taken on 7/10). So I'm not taking anything right now.

No one has run any ferritin testing on me. The pre-op bloodwork was a basic panel including TSH. Then at my follow up he ran T3, T4, and TSH. The results of those are posted up above.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Hillary...based on what you and others have said...I'm thinking along those same lines as well. If the heart palpitations won't hurt me, then maybe I'll just hold out until my appointment next week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgie73 said:


> Hi Octavia,
> 
> My surgeon didn't want to put me on anything yet. He wanted to see if the remaining lobe would pick up on its own. And now he's turning everything over to the endo I will be seeing.
> 
> ...


As far as I am concerned you are hypothyroid. Your doc should not let you get any worse. It is my humble opinion that it is time to put you on thyroxine replacement.

Your Frees are in the basement and your TSH is over the top of the range recommended by AACE which is 0.3 to 3.0. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 and the FREES @ about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information....I really appreciate it! It's nice knowing that it's not just in my head or being lazy.

Should I ask for a ferritin test?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgie73 said:


> Thank you so much for the information....I really appreciate it! It's nice knowing that it's not just in my head or being lazy.
> 
> Should I ask for a ferritin test?


After what you have been through; it might be wise.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

It is not in your head and you are not lazy.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been dealing with nearly identical heart issues for almost 10 years! It's so frustrating, so I totally know where you're coming from. I have Hashi's, and I've found that when my thyroid is either running a little hyper or a little hypo, I tend to get the palpitations. In fact, I was just experiencing them two days ago. It's not in your head! And no, it's not fun, either!!!

I find it interesting that I saw cardiologist after cardiologist who couldn't figure me out. Just recently, the doctor I work for discovered it was my thyroid all along! (Not that I'm happy about it, but it's good to find the cause of the problem, rather than hear that it's essentially "all in my head".)

Hang in there! And I would agree with everyone else: your remaining lobe isn't doing the job of a whole thyroid. I'd push to get it some help!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat! When my thyroid has me swinging a little hyper or hypo, my heart really acts up. I was actually hyper and undiagnosed for so long in the beginning that it gave me a permanent, minor arrythmia, but it's totally controlled with medication. My cardiologist actually prescribed a beta blocker recently to help with the palpitations and episodes of feeling like my heart is racing out of control at times and that's almost totally cleared up the problems.

I also have these weird episodes of chest pain on my left side every once in a while, too. It's usually after I've slept for a long time (which is all the time lately, since I'm hypo right now!) and it's sometimes right over my heart and sometimes it's on the upper side under my arm. My cardiologist checked and there's nothing structurally wrong with my heart (whew!) and he thinks it's related to my thyroid--he read a few articles and apparently random chest pains can be a symptom.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Adagio,

That's interesting that you've had issues with the palpitations for so long and ultimately find out it's your thyroid. They suspect I have Hashi's along with the other stuff. I guess visually during surgery my doc said my thyroid "looked" like a hashi's thyroid looks. Then the surgical pathology also indicated it. My surgeon wants to defer to the endo to make the final call on that. I would think additional blood work will be involved to get the official diagnosis. But things are leaning that way.

Anyway...I rambled a bit there....my point was, I've been complaining to my PCP off and on for a couple of years now about intermittent issues with heart palps. I'd go in, she'd listen for two minutes, say she didn't hear anything, and send me on my way. It would pop up again weeks or months down the road for a while, then go away again. Every time she listened, she didn't hear it so she threw it off as stress. But now, it's daily, every single day, all day long. Last night it even woke me up, which was a first.

It will be interesting to find out if it's been related to my thyroid all along. I don't know much about Hashi's. Without an official diagnosis, I haven't looked much into it, yet. I wonder how long you can have the disease and not realize it.....shrug symptoms of it off as something else....hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had undiagnosed Hashi's for a good ten years. Also had heart palps, but thought it was anxiety (went through a lot of changes during those times). So, yup, it can and does happen.


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Just wanted to drop in and say that I hope your energy level picks up. It is not any good when you feel like you can fall asleep at your desk or be over tired.

My eyes have rolled before....trying to stay awake at work. But, I have Hashi's and Am Hypoglaucemic.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I hope you had a great 4th.

I've really been trying to ignore the palpitations and not worry, but yesterday was the worst. I was trying to make a 20 minute drive to my Mom's house. 10 minutes in I started feeling really funny. I ended up having to make an emergency stop at Walgreens because I was worried I'd pass out behind the wheel. I got inside, and to the chairs i the pharmacy just in time, I think. I had the sparkles and black spots swimming my eyes, tunnel vision, and that complete rubbery feeling all over. All the while, my heart is doing it's little funky thing it does, one right after the other. Luckily I didn't pass out, but it felt darn close, and very scary.

My doc blamed the heat, which I don't understand. I came out of the AC of my house, into my car, and was very well hydrated, and was only out there a little while, just driving a car! Maybe it's nothing, just part of of everything...but man, I hate being brushed off like that.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Trust your gut. I seriously doubt it was the heat.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you happen to check your pulse and BP while in Walgreens? I doubt it was the heat, also.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgie73 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hope you had a great 4th.
> 
> ...


One consideration is that you are not that long out of surgery. You have been through a lot and if you push too hard, your body will have a difficult time recovering.

Also, how is your ferritin?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Are you on thyroxine replacement at this time? If so, what and how much?

You had a very scary episode. I am glad you are okay and unharmed.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My heart skips beats. The cardiologist says it is Left Bundle Branch Block - very often associated with thyroid problems. This doctor said that LBBB is often what sends patients to the doctor and they'll be diagnosed with thyroid disease. It's not dangerous and I don't know if that's what you're experiencing but my heart absolutely does its own thing!


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

midgetmaid,

Yes, they have those little mini clinics in the Walgreens, so they did my bp...it was 156/94, and my pulse was 106. Both definitely elevated, but not as bad as I think it could have been. Before my surgery I had boarder line high blood pressure...usually in the 130's/90's. Since the surgery it's been consistently lower, running right around 110/60 give or take a few either way. My lowest was 95/48.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Andros,

I'm not on any thyroid replacement yet. I will be seeing an endo next Thursday to discuss that. You had mentioned ferritin to me before. I've never had that tested. I called and asked for it to be added to my blood work I'm having done on Tuesday for my Thursday appointment.

Thanks!


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

I DClaire,

Very good to know!! Left Bundle Branch Block. I will have to read up on that!

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgie73 said:


> Andros,
> 
> I'm not on any thyroid replacement yet. I will be seeing an endo next Thursday to discuss that. You had mentioned ferritin to me before. I've never had that tested. I called and asked for it to be added to my blood work I'm having done on Tuesday for my Thursday appointment.
> 
> Thanks!


Good deal; let us know and I sure hope you feel better!


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Andros...I will let you know. I had another episode on Friday, so hopefully they figure something out.

Thanks again...


----------

